# Is Ms. Natt....



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

...loving the attention? I know I would. Just wanted to know. I think a new forum should be made in her honor. From what Ive seen she is talked more about on this site than piranhas. She is the Alex Rodriguez of Piranha-fury. Maybe if we all offered enough money, she would post her pic on the site.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

L o L ahahahah


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that why she aint gonna post

her pic


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> that why she aint gonna post


 her pics


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

i dont think so.....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Its been more than a whole full yr since she hasnt shown her pics, even after all the demands and plead... what makes you think she'll change otherwise?? You need to bride her good!!! I say BLACKMAIL!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Goodluck getting her pics.


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

paying her money to show her pics was a futile attempt at a joke. Who would do that? This topic was poking fun at all the people that go to bed with visions of sugar pops and ms natt floating in their head.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i have a picture of her..but it all depends how much your going to pay me..









i accept money orders,checks(must wait 7 days to process) and paypal..

no food stamps or welfare checks will be accepted..


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> no food stamps or welfare checks will be accepted..


 Why?







what about if i double it


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

and you will never get her pic, I am proud of her for always being so strong and being so mysterious. I have seen her pic :rasp:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You guys are so funny thinking you will get to see a pic of her! She is a very strong person, and im telling you right now that it will be VERY hard if not IMPOSIBLE to get her pic from her.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> You guys are so funny thinking you will get to see a pic of her! She is a very strong person, and im telling you right now that it will be VERY hard if not IMPOSIBLE to get her pic from her.:nod:


ms.natt is strong..but damn..i break under pressure.i'm like sweet lu on a triple cheese buger at mcdonalds..hmm..click on browse..click on my photos..click on pic..andddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd :bleh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Only staff and a select few can see my pic. Thats just the way its always been.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Only staff and a select few can see my pic. Thats just the way its always been.










Im a select few!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

you know what? I think ms. natt is just a figmont of all your imaginations.....who is this ms. natt you all talk about?









....if karen takes a picture, and no ones there to see it, did she take the picture?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ms natt is cool that is why we all love her,


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i have a picture of her..but it all depends how much your going to pay me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the packs one of the few peeps on here thats seen her and really knows wheter shes hot or not i have my thoughts on that topic but ill keep it to myself


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I know what she looks like


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

amanpkeeper said:


> I think a new forum should be made in her honor. From what Ive seen she is talked more about on this site than piranhas.


 Just a forum? I've built an entire shrine to her. But instead of a picture, there's a statue of a penguin surrounded by candles. At night, P-Fury members get together and hold seances at the penguin totem, chanting, "Oh great image of Ms. Natt, reveal yourself to us now..."

Sometimes I drive down to Linens & Things and harass the employees, begging them, "Please, Please, I Know you know Ms. Natt...Please, let us see her picture. Just once, I'll pay you...".


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> amanpkeeper said:
> 
> 
> > I think a new forum should be made in her honor. From what Ive seen she is talked more about on this site than piranhas.
> ...


 Thats one long drive for you!







NJ to CA.... :bleh:

You guys are too funny.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

ok i gotta retype this out...
i don't care for any of her pics, for all we know she could be a 650lbs girl with saggy boobies and potato chip crumbs hangin off the side of her face


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

Scooby said:


> ok i gotta retype this out...
> i don't care for any of her pics,


AHHH! But you do want to see her pics!. You LUST after our precious Ms. Natt. You're in DENIAL!! Free yourself Scooby!!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

well there's really only 2 reasons someone wouldn't post there pic...
They are ugly... or they think they're ugly so im just gonna go with the ugly, cause i mean not all girls on this site can be attractive.... UNLESS!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> you know what? I think ms. natt is just a figmont of all your imaginations.....who is this ms. natt you all talk about?:laugh:
> 
> ....if karen takes a picture, and no ones there to see it, did she take the picture?


 Dont say nothing, but.... Ms.Natt is really a prog built in the databases of PFury. She's not real...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

Scooby said:


> well there's really only 2 reasons someone wouldn't post there pic...
> They are ugly... or they think they're ugly so im just gonna go with the ugly, cause i mean not all girls on this site can be attractive.... UNLESS!!!!


 Minimalization is a weak defense mechanism Scooby. You are craving the affections of the lovely Ms. Natt.

End the denial and tell Ms. Natt how you really feel about her, Scooby!!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

ok ive narrowed it down to three people


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

number 2


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

number 3

in my mind she's number 1 just look at that sexy gurth spread all over the bed... haha jk im bored and need something to do sorry to make you guys look at that


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You found the sacred pic of O snap its Eric and KAIN doing their dance protest to encourage the rights for same sex marriage... in Chinatown.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

And somehow my personality on this board can fit all of those 3 pictures?!









Well believe as you wish.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> You found the sacred pic of O snap its Eric and KAIN doing their dance protest to encourage the rights for same sex marriage... in Chinatown.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

im hoping the body of 1 and the face of 2


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i've seen her picture before! Woot woot!

Is it so wrong to have same sex marrages? Kain and i loooove each other! Perhaps my dance did influnce a few people here..... 
By the way, im the one kicking the camera... as you can see i wear the pants in the relationship hahaa.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Kain and i loooove each other! Perhaps my dance did influnce a few people here.....
> 
> By the way, im the one kicking the camera... as you can see i wear the pants in the relationship hahaa.










Hope KAIN never see what you said. I smell a breakup :laugh:


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

You guys gotta lay off the crack man....


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

wow. most people are way more enamored with her than I thought. It seems just about everyone missed the point of the post.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

this thread is sooo funny!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

amanpkeeper said:


> wow. most people are way more enamored with her than I thought. It seems just about everyone missed the point of the post.


 what was the point of the post?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> amanpkeeper said:
> 
> 
> > wow. most people are way more enamored with her than I thought. It seems just about everyone missed the point of the post.
> ...


 Seriously huh!







you made this thread.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Only staff and a select few can see my pic. Thats just the way its always been.


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > amanpkeeper said:
> ...


 To make fun of the people that seem to be obsessed.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am obessed


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

amanpkeeper said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> ...


 Oh?! And how effective do you think it was?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> You found the sacred pic of O snap its Eric and KAIN doing their dance protest to encourage the rights for same sex marriage... in Chinatown.


 WHICH ONE IS KAIN...???


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

amanpkeeper said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> ...


 Hm, you set up this thread to make fun of people who are obsessed with karen......however, i think the REAL reason you set up this thread was to declare your undying obsession with Karen as well, and you wanted the world to know this......so should i save you a space outside karens bedroom windows?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

amanpkeeper said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> ...


 So your trying to say you dont want to see her pic at all?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i doubt shes "hot" as u guys think she is its all in ur mind thats what makes her hotter cause u cant and probably will never see her actual pic and if she does all of u will be disappointed cause her real pic will never match ur mind "pic" of karen either way doesnt mater my wifes hotter


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

amanpkeeper said:


> To make fun of the people that seem to be obsessed.


 The point of the thread was obvious. It was the peoples choice to ignore it.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> doesnt mater my wifes hotter


 ditto :laugh: j/p

i dont think it matters if ther girl is hot, just as long as they are the person who you love


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> i doubt shes "hot" as u guys think she is its all in ur mind thats what makes her hotter cause u cant and probably will never see her actual pic and if she does all of u will be disappointed cause her real pic will never match ur mind "pic" of karen either way doesnt mater my wifes hotter


 Thanx...thats what Ive been saying the whole time!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > i doubt shes "hot" as u guys think she is its all in ur mind thats what makes her hotter cause u cant and probably will never see her actual pic and if she does all of u will be disappointed cause her real pic will never match ur mind "pic" of karen either way doesnt mater my wifes hotter
> ...


 we agree sometimes


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> RhomZilla Posted: Mar 4 2004, 09:10 AM
> 
> QUOTE (USMC*sPiKeY* @ Mar 4 2004, 02:52 AM)
> you know what? I think ms. natt is just a figmont of all your imaginations.....who is this ms. natt you all talk about?
> ...


I concur with RhomZilla.

Hmm, when did P-Fury begin? I think Xenon copied the Al Pacino character in the movie "Simone":

Plot Summary for 
S1m0ne (2002)

The career of a disillusioned producer, who is desperate for a hit, is endangered when his star walks off the film set. Forced to think fast, the producer decides to digitally create an actress "Simone" to sub for the star--the first totally believable synthetic actress. The "actress" becomes an overnight sensation, with a major singing career as well, and everyone thinks she's a real person. However, as Simone's fame skyrockets, he cannot bear to admit his fraud to himself or the world.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > RhomZilla Posted: Mar 4 2004, 09:10 AM
> >
> > QUOTE (USMC*sPiKeY* @ Mar 4 2004, 02:52 AM)
> > you know what? I think ms. natt is just a figmont of all your imaginations.....who is this ms. natt you all talk about?
> ...


 PFury was put on its feet in Nov/Dec 2002, but started getting active in Jan of 2003.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am not really a member but an anoying computer virus that post worthless sh*t all day to annoy them members and try to get them banned :laugh:


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Simone opened August 16, 2002...enough time for Xenon to take ideas from the film to incorporate into P-fury :bleh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Simone opened August 16, 2002...enough time for Xenon to take ideas from the film to incorporate into P-fury :bleh:


 Shhh


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> i've seen her picture before! Woot woot!
> 
> Is it so wrong to have same sex marrages? Kain and i loooove each other! Perhaps my dance did influnce a few people here.....
> By the way, im the one kicking the camera... as you can see i wear the pants in the relationship hahaa.


stop lying








you know Kain dont like to date asian peep but he only date white peep


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > i've seen her picture before! Woot woot!
> ...


 His lil black book says different


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Jeebus people, this thread is about Karen, not Kain







....Lets stay on topic here


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Kain said:


> Jeebus people, this thread is about Karen, not Kain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Both start with *Ka* and end with *n*. Its all good! :bleh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

14_blast said:


> The career of a disillusioned producer, who is desperate for a hit, is endangered when his star walks off the film set. Forced to think fast, the producer decides to digitally create an actress "Simone" to sub for the star--the first totally believable synthetic actress. The "actress" becomes an overnight sensation, with a major singing career as well, and everyone thinks she's a real person. However, as Simone's fame skyrockets, he cannot bear to admit his fraud to himself or the world.












The secret to my success has been revealed. Ms Natt is nothing more than a computer forum bot I have written to intrigue and pull feeble minded mortals into the clutches of the PFury onoly to be let loose after they relinquish their everlasting soul for my personal enjoyment. muhahahahha.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Lies! This thread is about you. I wouldnt dream of hogging your glory...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> > The career of a disillusioned producer, who is desperate for a hit, is endangered when his star walks off the film set. Forced to think fast, the producer decides to digitally create an actress "Simone" to sub for the star--the first totally believable synthetic actress. The "actress" becomes an overnight sensation, with a major singing career as well, and everyone thinks she's a real person. However, as Simone's fame skyrockets, he cannot bear to admit his fraud to himself or the world.
> ...


 Hey I have feelings too ya know!!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > 14_blast said:
> ...


 No you dont


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Yes jebus lets all focus on me lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

what's up with all the simpson characters? I want to be McBane! Sweatie Lu can be Mr. Vanhouse or Milhouse :laugh:


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

HAHA that would be great if we all got our own simpsons character!

btw ms. natt we know that you have feelings too :smile:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> what's up with all the simpson characters? I want to be McBane! Sweatie Lu can be Mr. Vanhouse or Milhouse :laugh:


 All staff mysteriously got them...I believe Mr. Burns was up to this one!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hey I have feelings too ya know!!


Oh well, we can programm those out, you know...









People, keep in mind, Karen's just work in progress, a bug-ridden beta-version...








So stay tuned for more











> what's up with all the simpson characters?


Don't know - but I like it








Spikey, if you're nice, you can become Ned Flanders


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> > The career of a disillusioned producer, who is desperate for a hit, is endangered when his star walks off the film set. Forced to think fast, the producer decides to digitally create an actress "Simone" to sub for the star--the first totally believable synthetic actress. The "actress" becomes an overnight sensation, with a major singing career as well, and everyone thinks she's a real person. However, as Simone's fame skyrockets, he cannot bear to admit his fraud to himself or the world.
> ...


 correct X- ms natt pulls in the minds of feeble minded unstoned people in to the crotchs of pfury for Xenons pleasure and then to be let lose after doing some of pfurys dirty work

you ahve found out the real sercret :sad:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Don't know - but I like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I want to be the Mole man who's always getting hit in the groin!


----------

